# San Francisco / Bay Area player seeking good gaming



## bert1000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi,

I recently moved to San Francisco and would love to join a friendly group in the city or wider Bay Area.  

I am mid 30s with most of my gaming experience in D&D Basic/1e/2e, Marvel FASERIP, Star Frontiers, original Whitewolf, Rifts, and Call of Cthulhu in the 90s.  I have kept up with tabletop RPGs as a reader however and am familiar with D&D 3E and 4E, but have just played a few one offs.

I am currently most interested in D&D 4E, Star Wars SAGA, Bulldogs (Fate), Diaspora (Fate), and Marvel Heroic Roleplaying but would play anything with a good group.

In terms of group, looking for a mature group of players that are primarily in to playing the game during sessions (vs. more general socializing) and are socialable, well adjusted people with gaming as one facet of their lives.   

Let me know if you need a player or want to try and form a group.   Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 27, 2013)

I have several buddies in the area who are just awesome to game with. I'll point them towards this thread.


----------



## bert1000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks, would love to connect with them!


----------



## hedgewizard (Apr 28, 2013)

Bert1000,

Welcome to the Bay Area!  It sounds like you are actually in SF?  The core group that I run is spread across the peninsula and Oakland/Berkeley. Admittedly it's been a while since we've had a session; life seems to be pulling several us in different directions at the moment. To that point, I think it will be a couple more months before schedules start settling down again to plan a new session.  A few of us have talked about taking up the new Star Wars rpg from FFG. Most recently we were playing the WFRP system from them, and loving the dice mechanic used there (also used in the new SW). 

I'll reach out to a couple of other players/GMs I know in the area and see if they can chime in here.  Another place you might look is open play nights/weekends at EndGame Oakland.  The owner is a friend of mine; it's a great, clean, well run gaming shop and they have RPGs on a regular basis.


----------



## dwightdavis49 (Apr 30, 2013)

If you can deal with driving to Rio Vista (that's 2 bridges with tolls), I have a pathfinder game that runs every other Saturday.


----------



## bert1000 (May 2, 2013)

Hedgewizard.  I would definitely be interested in a FFG Star Wars game depending on time and place, so please give me an update as your plans develop.  I was waiting for the full game to come out but FFG Star Wars was on my list to check out.  Thanks for the EndGame suggestion.  I think I stopped by there once and it seemed like a friendly place.  I do live in SF but am willing to travel 30-40 min for a good game.  I am somewhat close to BART and also have a car so some parts of the East Bay and peninsula should fit that.


Dwight, thanks for the offer but I looked up Rio Vista and it says 1 hour 20min without traffic.  That's a little out of my range, unfortunately.


----------



## Barnaby (May 11, 2013)

I'm interested in joining or forming a group if you're still looking. I'm in Berkeley, 34, with a decent amount of D&D experience, but I'm open to other games. I think we're on the same page--I like focused gaming, but with fun people. Let me know if you're still looking!


----------

